# Curtain Climbing



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

So Zeus has successfully understood I'm not best pleased he's figured out how to climb curtains.

He tries a few times when I'm there, but a good no / hiss / blow / distraction has him down in seconds and it's pretty much stopped now.

HOWEVER get up this morning to find one of the curtains half hanging off in the lounge  little bugger has figured out he can do it when I'm not there.

I have sprayed the curtains with bitter apple spray (this worked for playing with cables) and as of today I will now be spraying them INSIDE as well as out every night for at least a week. Gonna need gallons of the stuff 

Does anyone have any other tips?

We do also have a beaphar pet behave training spray but not convinced this does much.

(They have a lot of toys, a ceiling cat tree and we probably play with them a 1-2 hours every day)


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Honestly, best solution?

Take the curtains down until they grow out of it. 

Believe me, it is less stressful for everyone that way


----------



## tinky75 (Jul 1, 2012)

ace85 said:


> Honestly, best solution?
> 
> Take the curtains down until they grow out of it.
> 
> Believe me, it is less stressful for everyone that way


Yep agree, I took down the blinds on my patio doors wrapped the chain around the curtain pole  and put my old curtains up


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

No tips I'm afraid. Maya as a kitten climbed the curtains no matter what we did to stop her. She was clever enough to charge into the room, shoot up the curtains, across the top down the other curtain and crash through the cat flap before we could register what she was doing. Probably didn't help that it was funny.... She's three now and hasn't done it for about a year so there is hope


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

Ha! 


ace85 said:


> Honestly, best solution?
> 
> Take the curtains down until they grow out of it.
> 
> Believe me, it is less stressful for everyone that way


Er do not think I, nor my neighbours, nor the outside world would appreciate the "view".  Don't have any other curtains either.

If anyone has alternative ideas would be great to hear 


( Accidentaly flashed a 60-70 year old man in a car the other day whilst cat catching kitties from the bed room)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would clip off the very tip of his front claws (ask one of the nurses at your vets to show you how if you are unsure), as this will give him less ability to get a hold on curtain fabric..... though still not impossible.

If he is now only climbing the curtains when you are not there, then you could leave the curtains open at such times, and tie them back with those special ties you can buy. After all, there will be no embarrassing *view* for neighbours to behold if you are not in the room!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I would consider a nice big cat tree, I bought the one Hobbs recommended recently and Cookie loves to clamber up the big sisal posts, she hangs off the posts with her claws and looks at me.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I tie them up for a while.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

The curtains were one of the first things to go at my place - they love climbing things like that and haven't grown out of it (yet)! We replaced it with a screen initially and then got some of that contact to 'frost' the windows.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Simba was a shocker for climbing the curtains and since they're only held up with those piffly little pegs, he was constantly bringing them down. We bought a load of cactuses to put around the bottom . Leila's now trying to do the same thing but is a bit cleverer than Simba and more of a dare-devil. Consequently the curtain is open and tucked behind one of the cactuses. She also climbs the shower curtain...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> I would consider a nice big cat tree, I bought the one Hobbs recommended recently and Cookie loves to clamber up the big sisal posts, she hangs off the posts with her claws and looks at me.


Indeed -- the more cat trees the better for a kitty who loves climbing:thumbup: One in almost every room if possible, with catnip rubbed on the cat trees to encourage use, in preference to curtains.

Paddypaws recently made a great cat climber, floor to ceiling, based on the Hi Cat Tower, but at a fraction of the cost, as she used the cardboard centre from a roll of carpet, and then I believe covered it with carpet offcut. If you sent her a PM I am sure she would be happy to tell you how to make it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Indeed -- the more cat trees the better for a kitty who loves climbing:thumbup: One in almost every room if possible, with catnip rubbed on the cat trees to encourage use, in preference to curtains.
> *
> Paddypaws recently made a great cat climber, floor to ceiling, based on the Hi Cat Tower, but at a fraction of the cost, as she used the cardboard centre from a roll of carpet, and then I believe covered it with carpet offcut. If you sent her a PM I am sure she would be happy to tell you how to make it*.


It looks fairly easy and definitely cheap............http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/247480-who-needs-hi-cat-pole.html


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys



spid said:


> I tie them up for a while.


Er the cats or the curtains? 

(I so read cats at first  )



chillminx said:


> I would clip off the very tip of his front claws (ask one of the nurses at your vets to show you how if you are unsure), as this will give him less ability to get a hold on curtain fabric..... though still not impossible.
> 
> If he is now only climbing the curtains when you are not there, then you could leave the curtains open at such times, and tie them back with those special ties you can buy. After all, there will be no embarrassing *view* for neighbours to behold if you are not in the room!


~sigh~ I've been putting it off. Not a fan of cutting cat claws. Well new clippers (which look like an instrument of torture) plus a motorised file (god knows how that will go down). Well tonight is gonna be interesting...

Yep was considering a wonderfull way of looping them and tying them up high enough from the window shelf it's not easy to climb them. Ribbons / ties tomorrow it probably is then.


Cookieandme said:


> I would consider a nice big cat tree, I bought the one Hobbs recommended recently and Cookie loves to clamber up the big sisal posts, she hangs off the posts with her claws and looks at me.


Have one  Celing height, large sisal poles and they are monkey boys, they even hang on upside down by all *4* paws from the levels and walk along (yep like spider cats) 

It is next to the curtains though, so we may move it (though it's always been the other curtain so far).



Misi said:


> Simba was a shocker for climbing the curtains and since they're only held up with those piffly little pegs, he was constantly bringing them down. We bought a load of cactuses to put around the bottom . Leila's now trying to do the same thing but is a bit cleverer than Simba and more of a dare-devil. Consequently the curtain is open and tucked behind one of the cactuses. She also climbs the shower curtain...


Where's a jaw drop icon, I need a jaw drop icon. You put CACTUS under your window????! It worked? Wow

I think I'd get a pin cushion kitty, he's not too bright sometimes (but very sneaky clever in others). Plus curtains don't go to the floor just a bit below the window sill, so he goes on the window sil and climbs from there.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

We have blinds and curtains in the lounge. We took the "strings" off the bottom of the blinds so he didn't get tangled and left the curtains up... That was until I came home one day. And when I pulled up outside I could see Geoffrey sat on the window side of the curtain sat in the bow of it! Little monkey used it as a hammock! :mad2:
He had pulled all the material so we tied them up. After a while we put them back down and sprayed with behaviour spray and so far so good... No more curtain climbing! 
Good luck!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

who started this thread.....i dont climb curtains im a good girl. (photo attached incase anybody thought ive lost my marbles).


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> who started this thread.....i dont climb curtains im a good girl. (photo attached incase anybody thought ive lost my marbles).


Pixie's favourite place....... right at the top of the curtain rail!! She can zoom up them in no time, and the next thing I see is her little black face peeping out over the top like this! She's amazingly agile for one so small...!!
She's now not allowed in the front room as she heads straight up the curtains - the NET curtains too - and will shred them if not stopped!!! There are now at least 3 large holes in them which I've had to peg back together, before Dad hits the roof.......... Singing: Singing:


----------



## PrettyKittyMylo (Aug 13, 2012)

I am having the same problem at the minute, Mylo keeps running up my expensive curtains and has now pulled them. I have resorted into taking them down until hes a little older as he is just continuesly running up them all the time sending me crazy lol x


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, combo of spraying and clipping and thus far we're good


----------

